

Dance vs. powerpoint, a modest proposal - da02
http://www.ted.com/talks/john_bohannon_dance_vs_powerpoint_a_modest_proposal.html

======
da02
Videos of "Dance Your Ph.d" 2008-2011 winners:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=dance+your+ph.d&tbm=vid](https://www.google.com/search?q=dance+your+ph.d&tbm=vid)

